# SKX007 "Pro Hunter" (lots of pics!)



## marin (Feb 21, 2010)

Hello all, new member here. I joined because I just recieved my first custom watch, an SKX007 I had modded with a black case, crown and bezel, and a custom bezel insert.

Here's a couple of pics on the Nato strap that I'm usually wearing it on:




























It's wearing a bit smaller than I expected, probably also because of the color:










Here are couple more shots with strap alternatives. Since it doesn't look too diver-ish anymore in black, the leather strap doesn't fit so bad IMO. The Zulu is quite comfy, but in 22mm it makes the watch look even smaller I think.



















Since I'm new around here, I thought I'd also post a pic of the rest of the "collection" (It's more a set of watches I randomly acquired over the past 15 years...) :










Hope you like, 
Marin


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

Well let me welcome you to the forum first of all, please come back often :-!. Second Wow! That watch looks amazing! totally transformed to a whole other level. All business, love it. Wear it good health.

Regards,

Ren


----------



## CDNWatchNut (Nov 18, 2006)

That really does look great, especially on the black Zulu.:-!
Well done, and welcome to the board.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Very cool 007 & & a terrific collection!


----------



## jay.scratch (Oct 14, 2009)

really nice. looks great with the nato and zulo strap :-!


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice mod and welcome.


----------



## MarkB (Dec 5, 2007)

I bet Seiko is hitting them selfs on the head thinking 'Why didn't we think of that'. Looks stunning.


----------



## filmjuicer (Aug 5, 2008)

That looks sweet! :-! Where'd you get it, if you don't mind me asking?

Also, nice collection!


----------



## marin (Feb 21, 2010)

It's from Noah Fuller at 10watches.com.


----------



## 00Photo (Jan 4, 2008)

That looks awesome in PVD!


----------



## OldeCrow (Feb 11, 2006)

how about that pvd hardware nato strap? did it come from noah too? 

that is a great combo too btw!


----------



## marin (Feb 21, 2010)

The Nato strap is from an ebay seller in the UK, the Zulu comes from Noah.


----------



## Elmo18 (Oct 2, 2007)

love it!

Stealthy for sure.



Best,
ilham


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Welcome aboard  Your PH mod looks great on the nato :-!
Nice collection you have there |>

Cheers,
Shannon


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Nice way to dive into the forum. Very nice watch and collection.


----------



## Swengen (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice 007! Welcome aboard. :-!


----------



## noah (Jan 18, 2007)

*"Pro Hunter"*

Very nice on the green Nato, so glad you like ...


----------



## mars08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Way to go mate! That's a *truly stunning* piece! Congrats.

....and that's Noah's SKX031 bezel insert, right?


----------



## alfanator (Sep 19, 2006)

That looks stunning with the green NATO and the photo is perfectly lit.


----------



## marin (Feb 21, 2010)

Mars, the insert looks a lot like the one from the 031, but I couldn't tell if it's identical.


----------



## marin (Feb 21, 2010)

alfanator - thanks, this was lit with 2 flashes in softboxes (I dabble in studio photography a bit).


----------



## BruceS (Feb 11, 2006)

Very cool 007! Never seen one of those. :-!


----------



## Krovas (May 27, 2008)

I'm not normally into mods, but that 007 is profoundly badass. The only improvement you could make it giving it the 173 face


----------



## hks3sgte (Sep 5, 2009)

Very nice piece. I noticed that the SKX divers wear smaller than other 42mm divers.


----------



## 7750 (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks great.
Here are the bezel inserts:
http://www.pmwf.com/Phorum/read.php?10,154305,154305


----------



## kleptoix (Jun 11, 2008)

That is one sweet mod!


----------



## marin (Feb 21, 2010)

I also have the 12hr line bezel:
http://www.10watches.com/apps/webstore/products/category/12255

But I'll wait a bit before mounting it since I like the watch the way it currently is!


----------



## cmeisenzahl (Mar 10, 2006)

[email protected], that looks great!!!


----------



## SOS (Jul 19, 2007)

marin said:


> I also have the 12hr line bezel:
> http://www.10watches.com/apps/webstore/products/category/12255
> 
> But I'll wait a bit before mounting it since I like the watch the way it currently is!


Please leave it the way you it is, it's great mod, goes to the mod hall of fame.


----------



## mannish916 (Feb 13, 2010)

Mmmmmmm. Wow. Doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## jbdan (Aug 14, 2008)

That looks really sporty marin I dig it great shots as well!


----------



## whitestripes (Nov 20, 2007)

Great mod! I'm tempted...


----------



## Dog patch (Feb 24, 2010)

marin said:


> Hope you like,
> Marin


Hi,

Very nice ! I like this version !


----------



## marin (Feb 21, 2010)

Dog patch said:


> Hi,
> 
> Very nice ! I like this version !


I also like the black strap a lot, but the Zulu wears to bulky on my wrist, with if folded over itself four times on one side. I ordered a thinner black Nato I'm going to try as well - I'll post a pic once I have it.


----------



## ramblin_wreck08 (Jan 26, 2010)

Great mod! :-! Very tough looking. IMHO, that bezel should have been put on the SKX007 to begin with.

How's the lume on the bezel (the dot at 12)?


----------



## marin (Feb 21, 2010)

The lume on the dial and hand is awesome, so the dot on the bezel immediately seems to glow quite a bit less. It still lasts through the night though!


----------



## pnut (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm loving it! The PVD with the black strap is killer. Makes me want to take out the tools and start taking stuff apart! (I suppose I need to order some parts first).


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

it looks awesome :-!


----------



## ramblin_wreck08 (Jan 26, 2010)

marin said:


> The lume on the dial and hand is awesome, so the dot on the bezel immediately seems to glow quite a bit less. It still lasts through the night though!


Good to know. I'm considering a mod from Noah, and was wondering how good his lume was. As long as it lasts through the night, I'm happy. :-!


----------



## AK79 (Feb 17, 2008)

:-!

Looks fantastic! 

Welcome and well done on a classy acquisition! 

Cheers!


----------



## oickle (Apr 4, 2009)

If you have them, can we see some side shot pictures of your watch? I'd like to see how the PVD looks on the polished surface of the 007 including the bezel (as opposed to the brushed surface on the top of the lugs, which looks fantastic).

Thanks!


----------



## nebulight (May 13, 2009)

oickle said:


> If you have them, can we see some side shot pictures of your watch? I'd like to see how the PVD looks on the polished surface of the 007 including the bezel (as opposed to the brushed surface on the top of the lugs, which looks fantastic).
> 
> Thanks!


I was thinking the same thing. After seeing this post, I really want to do one of these watches. I was thinking of a bead blast finish, then PVD.


----------



## DAO (Jan 27, 2010)

Looks perfect!

One of the best customs IMO - nice twist on a classic.


----------



## websniper (Feb 21, 2010)

nebulight said:


> I was thinking the same thing. After seeing this post, I really want to do one of these watches. I was thinking of a bead blast finish, then PVD.


I second that! Bead blast, then PVD. Stealthy. Tactical. Sexy!


----------



## BA1970 (May 28, 2006)

*Terrific MOD!*

Luv it.


----------



## RichardC (Feb 20, 2010)

Just shows how versatile the 007 is 

Very nice.


----------



## marin (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments!

I'm getting a lot of PMs asking for more pics - I'll try to post some over the weekend!

-marin


----------



## 5thLegion (Mar 9, 2010)

Excellent mod - this is the "Marathon Killer" Seiko should make - they'd sell thousands to military!


----------



## pnut (Sep 7, 2006)

Absolutely brilliant mod! I can't believe I haven't seen this before now. I will be saving these pics for a future mod of my own!


----------



## Claud (Feb 17, 2009)

Great!! Simple but so very effective :-!. Probably the nicest mod I've seen (for me anyway).


----------



## Enigma (Mar 10, 2010)

That looks _great_ on the green NATO. Nice job! :-!


----------



## noah (Jan 18, 2007)

*Green Nato really makes it pop !!*

Green Nato really makes it pop !!
Funny how you folks come up with options I would never have thought of ...
nice work ..
noah


----------



## marin (Feb 21, 2010)

2 more current pics of the watch after months of hard abuse. Currently it's on a Maratac with orange stitching:


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi Marin
Great looking watch. Looks great with the sub style bezel. How is the pvd holding up with wear?

What were the exact specs of the mod that you ordered? Is it simply the pvd black skx007 as in noah's website?
Thanks for posting


----------



## letters (Nov 30, 2010)

great looking watch


----------



## pitmonster (Apr 27, 2008)

As an SKX007 owner I love seeing the mods on here, and that is simply stunning!


----------



## TheJohnB (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow looks just awesome! Ive always really liked the blacked out PVD look Ive seen their Subs...it would look nice if you could find a blacked out oyster bracelet too...


----------



## marin (Feb 21, 2010)

The pvd SKX on noah' site is this exact watch, he took the pic before he sent it to me  The pvd is holding up well, even though it's not completely scratch proof. For my next pvd watch, I'd probably also have the case blasted 1st to get a matte finish.

-Marin


----------



## bluepelican (Dec 24, 2009)

I've never been a big fan of the SKX007K, but that's really sharp. I especially like it with the green Nato. 

marin, what model is the chronograph with the black face and yellow dials in the other picture you posted?


----------



## marin (Feb 21, 2010)

bluepelican, it's a Wenger Commando I recently sold.


----------



## Nicholai (May 24, 2015)

*Re: SKX007 "Pro Hunter" (lots of pics!) Wow, Marin this is the greatest looking seiko I've seen, I*

;-):roll: Wow, Marin this is the greatest looking seiko I've seen, I believe Noah has passed away sadly, how would I be able to get one . many thanks from Germany

b-)


marin said:


> Hello all, new member here. I joined because I just recieved my first custom watch, an SKX007 I had modded with a black case, crown and bezel, and a custom bezel insert.
> 
> Here's a couple of pics on the Nato strap that I'm usually wearing it on:
> 
> ...


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: SKX007 "Pro Hunter" (lots of pics!) Wow, Marin this is the greatest looking seiko I've seen, I*

this thread's last post was 5 years ago

you can have a new skx coated in black

easy peasy


----------



## jglenn777 (Sep 4, 2015)

*Re: SKX007 "Pro Hunter" (lots of pics!) Wow, Marin this is the greatest looking seiko I've seen, I*



jdmfetish said:


> this thread's last post was 5 years ago
> 
> you can have a new skx coated in black
> 
> easy peasy


Thanks for sharing! Glad you brought this post back. Do you have link to the skx you are referring to? or are you talking about a new mod?


----------



## seikocrazy (Aug 28, 2015)

*Re: SKX007 "Pro Hunter" (lots of pics!) Wow, Marin this is the greatest looking seiko I've seen, I*



jglenn777 said:


> Thanks for sharing! Glad you brought this post back. Do you have link to the skx you are referring to? or are you talking about a new mod?


This is the closest...


----------



## ricefarmerr (Jan 14, 2014)

Would you mind, listing all the parts and place you got them from? I will be modding my skx007 for the first time, and this look is just BAD ASS!


----------



## lacogil (Sep 4, 2014)

Gorgeous watch! Always love seeing the cerakote mods. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

ricefarmerr said:


> Would you mind, listing all the parts and place you got them from? I will be modding my skx007 for the first time, and this look is just BAD ASS!


go to the cerakote website pick a color any color , or combination of colors


----------



## htsaga (Aug 24, 2021)

marin said:


> Hello all, new member here. I joined because I just recieved my first custom watch, an SKX007 I had modded with a black case, crown and bezel, and a custom bezel insert.
> 
> Here's a couple of pics on the Nato strap that I'm usually wearing it on:
> 
> ...


Perfect mod!!! Well done! Good pics too.


----------

